

Ask HN: Are there any easter eggs on HN? - taylorbuley

I think I remember reading a while back (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=575487) that if you have enough karma you can change the title bar background. And the Hacker News title eventually, too? Anyone know what # gets you to these marks? Are there any other easter eggs for which I can keep an eye out?
======
davidw
On the final level, where you face the giant Paul Graham with eye lasers, you
can defeat him fairly easily if you disable his parenthesis by stealing them
from his keyboard.

------
idm
The whole site is open source. Here's a post where I explain how to grab the
code and find karma thresholds:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=853964>

There could be easter eggs that aren't in the publicly distributed source
code...

~~~
yalurker
I think something must have changed since that post. As displayed to me, I'm
at 495 karma as of the writing of this post, but I don't currently have the
ability to down-vote comments.

~~~
proexploit
Increased to a 500 karma minimum -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1853529>

~~~
solipsist
Interesting. Thanks for linking to this. At the moment, I have 490 karma :)

------
jefe78
I hope this doesn't come across as sarcastic, but wouldn't the Codemonkey
addon for Firefox suffice for what you're asking/trying to accomplish?

~~~
sorbus
... because using codemonkey to mess around with webpages is an easter egg.
You're completely missing the point. See
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easter_egg_(media)>

~~~
jefe78
I fully understood the point. It was merely a suggestion. I'll give you a
second to unbunch those panties.

